
Ask HN: What are interesting uses of VR? (includes self-created list, Dec. 2018) - mettamage
Dear VR,<p>It&#x27;s been a few years. I haven&#x27;t seen you too much on Hacker News, but that is probably just me. I&#x27;ve seen more about blockchain hype, which I think is a bit odd since I had to do some serious mental gymnastics in order to see valid uses for it. With you I never had this problem.<p>So I decided to write you this letter and see how you&#x27;re doing. I&#x27;ve seen some pretty cool things, admittedly mostly via YouTube. I think it is fair to say that you are already doing useful things, albeit a bit niche. I wonder if HN knows about a couple of cool things that you are up to. What apps, games or other cool experiences do you have?<p>Sincerely yours,<p>Mettamage<p>P.S.<p>1. Creating 3D sculptures with Tilt Brush [brush]<p>2. Light saber dance battles (similar: Box VR) [saber]<p>3. Teaching surgeons how to do medical procedures<p>4. Google Earth [earth]<p>5. Skyrim VR &#x2F; Budget Cuts [sky]<p>6. Amazing video experiences<p>7. Video&#x2F;narratives mixed with mini games [nar]<p>8. Home decoration<p>9. Drone assisted VR flying<p>10. Horror experiences<p>11. Thrilling experiences [thrill]<p>12. Collaborative blackboard &#x2F; whiteboard drawing<p>13. Empathetic experiences (e.g. living like a color blind person)<p>14. Emergency training (e.g. escaping a building on fire, car crash in water)<p>15. Virtual doll house type of experiences [doll]<p>16. Escape room games<p>---<p>[brush]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=-eXwIyZ-H8o<p>[saber]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=5E97a-vKJ7o<p>[earth]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=QMpXQ_XjPWY<p>[sky]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=EAnivVI7258<p>[nar]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Sb1efNYhkGI<p>[thrill]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=4M92kfnpg-k<p>[doll]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=WntrqX_bg_Y
======
mettamage
I've noticed there are a lot of simulator apps that keep you in one place. I
suppose this is because they haven't solved walking in a nice way yet.

~~~
sharemywin
roads...where we're going we don't need roads...

